#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-25
<arvaro> hola todos
<fabio> wena cabros!
<caravena> Hola
<fabio> alguien sabe de alguna herramienta que pueda facilitarme la instalacion de SO's sin tener que partir desde cero siempre
<fabio> una especie de clone o algo
<zeus> kiubole
<sortega> hola a todos
<zeus> hola sortega =)
<arvaro> holanda cauros
<zeus> arvaro: miau!
<arvaro> ni idea fabio
<arvaro> miau zeus
<zeus> arvaro: andas sensualmente vestido hoy ?
<sortega> como estan?
<arvaro> zeus como siempre
<arvaro> tu?
<fabio> miau!
<zeus> arvaro: com osiempre sexy y sensual solo para ti
<sortega> arvaro, todo pasando por aqui... solo porque no esta la fefa jajajajaja
<arvaro> jajajaja
<zeus> hay que aprovechar que no esta la jefa para mariconear tranquilo
<sortega> jajajajaja
<zeus> fabio: miau!
<fabio> zeus, miau!
<caravena> clonezilla? a ya no esta fabio
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-26
<fefa> buenos diaas
<pedro_> holos
<pedro_> cuchito cuchito cuchiiitoo
<fabio> wena wena!
<zeus> hola hola cabros
<zeus> pedro_: miau miau!!
<zeus> fabio: miaucito miau!
<fabio> zeus, miau!
<fabio> cuchito, cuchito, cuchito
<fabio> GOLAZO de muslera -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XBq4Pa9i0pU#!
<druiz> buen dia
<fefa> zzzzzzz
<zeus> zzzZZzZzzz
<fabio> http://extabit.com/file/27sxh67a6g0gj <- linux format marzo 2013
<fabio> algun reproductor de musica != rhythmbox y banshee
<fabio> ah por supuesto del destrozado exaile ?
<fabio> cuchito ^
<fabio> zeus, ^
<njin> audacity ?
<fabio> y otro no me gusta esa cosa
<njin> pero nunca parece
<njin> oops, audacious
<njin> es un player light
<arvaro> fabio existe amarok todavía?
<Guest25571> rhythmbox es la cumbia
<Guest25571> yo banshee lo uso para el puro shuffle
<fefa> yo uso rythmbox pq es el q menos problemas me da con el ipod :p
<fabio> arvaro, si, pero es kde :-p
<fabio> compile gnome-music
<c3959> clementine
<c3959> :-)
<Guest25571> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<Guest25571> de ronaadooo
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-27
<zeus> miau!
<zeus> fabio: buenos dias guchito
<arvaro> guau
<fefa> pio pio :p
<fabio> miau!
<fabio> wenos dias a todos!
<zeus> fefa: pio!
<fefa> miau ajaj
<fabio> wuuerep... wuuerep
<fefa> quiquiriquiii
<fabio> oink oink....
<arvaro> ... ... (jirafa)
<fefa> jajajajaja
<zeus> grrr
<zeus> pedro_: pio pio!
<zeus> danielgc: miaucito!
<danielgc> zeus wena shoro como estay?
<zeus> danielgc: miau miau!
<fefa> gru gru
<danielgc> guau guau
<fefa> cuack cuack
 * fefa pensó en escuchar el pollito pío para seguir hablando en el canal:p
<danielgc> oink oink
<danielgc> cri cri cri
<fefa> muuuuuuu muuuuuuuuu
<fabio> beeeeeeeeee beeeeeeeeeee
<fefa> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<fefa> muero de sueño
<fabio> somos 2
<fabio> maldita tarde eterna
<fabio> deberían pagarme por no hacer nada
<fabio> s/.../por hacer nada
<fefa> ajaja
<fefa> feliz me iria a dormir al baño
<fabio> hhahhahahahhahaha
<fabio> me voy juega el bulla y voy a llegar atrasado
<fabio> nos vimos!
<fefa> suerte
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-28
<arvaro> pio pio
<zeus> arvaro: hola mi guapo y sexy pollito pio
<zeus> fabio: miaucito
<fabio> zeus, miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiau!
<fabio> wena cabros!
<fabio> como les va?
<fabio> pu** que es webeo comprar un ssd para una ultrabook
<fabio> alguien cacha donde venden mSATA SSD
<fabio> ?
<zeus> fabio: en la internet :D
<fabio> grrrrr
<pedro_> miaauu
<pedro_> cuchito cuchitoo
<fabio> cuchito cuchito cuchiiiiito
<kamusin> wenas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-03-01
<pedro_> cuchito cuchito cuchiiitoo
<fabio> wena cabros!
<pedro_> wena fabio
<pedro_> como va?
<fabio> wena pedro_
<fabio> bien bien gracias!
<fabio> y tu que tal?
#ubuntu-cl 2014-02-25
<love_streaming> hooola
<love_streaming> algún no boot por ahí que me pueda echar un cable testeando un link?
<love_streaming> hooola
<sir_gon> holi
<love_streaming> Hola sir_gon, por favor, podrías ayudarme a testear un link?
<alexander_ruiz> hola alguien sabe como hacer una pagina web o que me hagan una
#ubuntu-cl 2016-03-04
<kamiloxnumetal> xd
#ubuntu-cl 2019-02-26
<loadmasther> hola, alguien por este canal   ?
